# The microTUNE by Viper Archery



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

I own 3 of them, and it is the best pin sight i have ever owned. I've tried all of the lower priced ones, and all of the higher priced ones, including sword and sure-loc. I hunt with mine and shoot 3d with it, never any problems. Not a knock on the others, but out of them all Viper is the best i have used.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

I got a Viper c500 with a bow I bought. I'm impressed w' the workmanship and light weight, but very disappointed the dovetail isn't compatible with Tox, Extreme, and others.

Don


----------



## kovalovainc (Feb 15, 2008)

I love the fact of the quality and the fact it is made out of aircraft grade aluminum, stainless steel pins and the best is the harmonic damper. These we purchase to demo before we start carring the product. We also sell Sure-Loc and other manufacturers but our data base for our website crashed after Christmas and we lost over 5000 products. So we have been rebuilding those products back online. 

After next week instore or online these demos will go on sale.


----------



## scotts4 (Nov 23, 2006)

i have one for my 3d set up very nice sight top notch


----------



## kovalovainc (Feb 15, 2008)

Those are some of the issues with different sight manufacturers and that companies do not express. Some sights will not accomidate quivers to install on them. As also an option for sight for those who us them hoods and sight light. Either there is threading for hoods or not. Sight lights have different thread sizes.


----------



## passthru11 (Mar 7, 2007)

I own the viper pro2000. very similar to the micro tune. I am very very please with this sight. rock solid. 8/10 for brightness on the pins. Very easy to adjust. Easyily mounted my fuse satori quiver on it with no issues. great sights. highly recommend


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*The very best pin sight on the market*

The viper archery micro tune is the very best pin sight on the market! it very strong and reliable!


----------



## RDH (Oct 4, 2002)

After reading this thread, I looked at my Viper Archery sight but can't find any indication what model. I've had this sight for five or six years and have found it to be very durable and excellent construction. Looks like a shorten version of the micro tune.


----------



## bromidehunter (Mar 1, 2004)

*Anybody got a contact*

For this seller, the number they have listed above isnt any good, i have emailed, pmed and so on about an order i placed back March 1st, NO REPLIES. DOnt know if they are that busy or what. Please PM me a number if anyone has one. Thanks


----------



## hunting4fun (Mar 7, 2008)

I looked at the microtune and wanted something a little shorter. I went with the 
h1000 with the 2 x lens. Love it. I wish the lens were a little clearer and i wish light was completely enclosed so the light only hits the pins. Other than that it is fantstic. Very durable, pins nice and bright. I love the overall quality and fit and finish of there products. 

Does anyone know if you go up in power to say the 4x or the 6x does the view get any clearer?


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

bromidehunter said:


> For this seller, the number they have listed above isnt any good, i have emailed, pmed and so on about an order i placed back March 1st, NO REPLIES. DOnt know if they are that busy or what. Please PM me a number if anyone has one. Thanks


pm sent!


----------



## alligood729 (Mar 25, 2007)

I own two just like the one in the picture, they are one of the best sights on the market! The only thing I would do if I was Viper Archery is put some thumb lock screws on the adjustments instead of an allen wrench bolt. I also have a Toxonics micro adjust sight with the thumb screws, and it is absolutely the easiest sight to adjust of all I own. If I could get the Tox with .010 pins, I probably wouldn't own two Vipers!!:wink::wink:


----------



## hophunt (Aug 21, 2007)

I own a microtune. I purchased it after one of my extreme pins broke. I found quickly that it is a bit long for my taste in hunting situations. I now use the Viper strictly for 3D. I have been very pleased with this sight for 3D application. Pins are very easy to adjust when going from lens to no lens. I have not really needed the third axis adjustment, but it sounds cool anyway. The only negative I have found with this site is the sight to mount thumb attachment bolt has come loose a few times. I would prefer a three wing type thumb screw over the round knurled thumb screw.


----------

